# 20G Asian Tank



## N (Dec 19, 2004)

I am planning on setting up a 20G long asian tank planted heavily with Java Moss and Java Fern. I plan on stocking it with the following fish...

1 Male Betta
2 Neon Blue Gourami 
2 Dwarf Gourami 
3 Kuhli Loaches
5 Zebra Danio
1 Red-tail Shark

I already own the shark otherwise I wouldn't put it in a 20G tank. 
Is this too many fish for the tank and will these fish be allright together??
Thank you.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The Red-tail shark certainly isn't a good mix in this tank as they can be rowdy and will most likely bother the other inhabitants, not to mention it needs a much bigger tank than a 20.

I think you may have issues with mixing the Betta and Gourami's as well.

I would pick one out of the labyrinth group and leave the others out of the picture. The Kuhli's should be fine, but I'm not sure about the Zebra Danios working in the mix either since they are very active and may drive the others nuts.

I'm just no fun, am I?? :roll:


----------



## N (Dec 19, 2004)

Unfortunetly I am stuck with the Shark, it was given to me and I have no bigger tank to put it in. What would be good fish to stock with the shark in my 20G tank? I really want Gouramis, will these be ok with the shark? 

Another thing about the shark, it keeps jumping out of the tank. Two nights in a row I have woke up to it flopping on the ground, I now have the tank secure but it still tries to jump, why is this? Are the water conditions causing him to try and escape? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Water condtions are certainly a possibility. What are your parameters? If you aren't doing at least weekly water changes with a big fish like that, they could decline pretty fast.

Otherwise, those fish can be prone to jumping, and it gets worse if they aren't given plenty of room. Get my drift here? :wink: Would you have a LFS or anyone with a bigger tank who might be able to give him a home?

You could try the Dwarf Gourami's, but the tank is going to be a little crowded.

If you didn't have the RT, you would have a bunch of options, so if you were able to find another place for him, we could give you all kinds of ideas.


----------



## N (Dec 19, 2004)

I found someone who has a 55G tank to take the shark, so I no longer have to worry about him. I was thinking about a tank of...
2x Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami
6x Harlequin Rasbora
3x Kuhli Loach

How does this look? Can I add more fish? If so which species would you suggest? Would it be a bad idea to put any more Gouramis in there? 

Also are there any other species of loaches, that are available at pet stores, under 3''? I want something to scavenge the bottom of my tank, but it has to be from asia. 

Thanks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That sounds much better.  
You could get more of the H. Rasboras if you want to make more of a flashy group.

I haven't kept Gourami's for such a long time I can't remember all the quirks, but I think they may start harassing each other if you get more than that. It may not be the case with dwarf's though.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I had dwarf gouramis (3) in a non-planted tank with swordtails years ago, (50 gal) and they did fine.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I has 3 male dwarf gouramis in a 50 gallon with swordtails and corys about 8 years ago, they did fine.


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

1 Male Betta
2 Neon Blue Gourami
2 Dwarf Gourami
3 Kuhli Loaches
5 Zebra Danio
1 Red-tail Shark 

I don't think the red tail shark is a good idea, the Kuhli loaches is not a good idea since there so sensitive to the water levels and plus with the Gouramis and other nippy fish isn't so good. 

So i say No Red tail shark Or Kuhli loaches, and don't get so many Gouramis they could get very agressive and don't put a betta and a gourami togther.
Not a good mix.


(Also the Loachs they sell this year arn't so good because of the huricans in florida this year, there alot more sensitive then normal)


----------



## N (Dec 19, 2004)

Well I finally got the fish and I decided on the following.
4x Zebra Danio
3x Rasbora
2x Dwarf Gourami
2x Female Betta 
Also a very small algae eater and two little stragglers (Not sure of the species, one fry and one small fish) that ended up in my bag from walmart. 

I wanted to get more Rasboras instead of the Danios, but the guy at walmart took ten minutes to catch each fish so I only got three.

All the fish seem fine so far, I just got the Gouramis last night and they have been good so far. The female bettas are really cool and seem to be peaceful. I may decide to get some kind of loach in the future to keep the bottom clean but for now it looks like the fish are doing good.


----------



## N (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh yeah and thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

No problem, By the way loaches like to stay in groupes id say at least 2 or 3. There so cute and full of personality i love the Dojo loaches.


----------

